# standard hydraulic oil



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

Is 5w20 a standard hydrostatic transmission oil or is it to a specic tractor???????


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tracguy said:


> Is 5w20 a standard hydrostatic transmission oil or is it to a specic tractor???????




Mine takes 20w50 but it is motor oil not hydro oil. I wouldnt know for sure on yours it should be motor oil as well. Maybe someone will be able to help with that question.


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

ok thanks alot i think ill try it!!


----------

